# IUI advice after Clomid fail



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi all,
I am just after a bit of advice. I don't ovulate naturally meaning I don't have periods. I have been prescribed Provera each month in order to bring on a bleed so that I can take the Clomid cycle.
I have taken 1 month at 50mg which showed nothing, then had to take Provera before taking 100mg which again had to affect.
This month I am taking 150mg but have been told, if this works I will have a few more months taking 150mg. If it doesn't, I have the choice of going straight to IVF or attempting up to 6 months of IUI first.
Basically, I just want know- have any of you had no result on Clomid then go on to have success with IUI? 
Looking forward to hearing your stories
Xxx


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

I don't understand why would they recommend IVF before trying FSH injectables along with IUI as long as you have done HSG and tubes are patent! 
When Clomid doesn't work doctors usually resort to Clomid with FSH injectables or FSH injectables alone.. I think it's still too early to go for IVF.


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I have done clomid twice, once a couple of years ago, and more recently with Metformin. It didn't do anything for me either as it seems  I am clomid resistant. Apparently one third of PCOS women are. 

I am currently doing low dose gonal f (injectables) which, once you get the dose right, are so much better. I also have very irregular periods, but this cycle I had a 15mm follicle on CD8, hopefully I'll take another injection to release the egg on Thursday. Gonal F is an FSH drugs so totally different to clomid, and works a lot better. Clomid is the first port of call only because it's easier to take, and it's a lot cheaper. But if you have eggs left (which I'm sure you will have with PCOS) then they will ovulate on injectables. 

If they move you to IUI I am guessing they would use injectables. Whether you need IUI itself is questionable if your partner's sperm is fine. Although they might be suggesting it to improve your chance each cycle. I am doing injectables, with cycle monitoring but not IUI.

I have also done IVF, but we did it because I thought my tubes were blocked. It turns out they're not, so we're back doing old fashioned cycle monitoring. Personally I would say try IUI/injectables for a few cycles before you move to IVF. I thought IVF was a bit of a fast track, fix-all but really it's not. It is quite intensive and PCOS ladies have it hard as we produce so many eggs. Really at the moment your only problem is lack of ovulation, but with the right drugs you can achieve that, before resorting to IVF. 

I got my IVF referral in April and started IVF in September. So if you are keen to move to IVF then you could fit a couple of IUI rounds in whilst you wait?

x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, thank you so much for replying. 
It's so good to be able to speak to others who have been in the same situation. All I seem to read is the success stories for Clomid. I made myself believe that the 50mg wouldn't work but the 100mg definitely would. Now I believe nothing will work.
When you say you were Clomid resistant- did you have any follicles growing? Each time I have been for scans they have just said they are very small. 
How long did it take them to get the dose right after they decided to do the injectables? 
Thank you


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I think if clomid is working effectively then you are meant to ovulate up to nine days after your last pill. The first time I took clomid I ovulated on day 25 on 50mg. They thought this was actually my own natural cycle doing it's thing (my cycles vary from 34 days to over 100). The second cycle I hadn't ovulated by day 32 so we abandoned the cycle and forced a period. Then we upped the dose to 100mg and nothing happened. I can't remember what day we scanned to, but I think it was in the twenties. 

I tried it again recently as I am now taking Metformin and I thought it might make me more sensitive to it. I took 100mg and ovulated on day 20, but again the doctors felt this was a bit late and might have  been my own cycle.  It also thinned my lining which can be a side effect of clomid, so my consultant felt injectables would work better for me.

On my first round of injectables I got a large cyst that grew in about three days! I think this was left over from the clomid. The second cycle I still had the remains of the cyst floating around and I wasn't responding so we abandoned the cycle to allow everything to settle. Then this cycle we upped my dose and it seems to be going a lot better (fingers crossed). I'll probably trigger tomorrow at CD 11 - so it's definitely working. It's wasn't such a smooth start for me, but they might get the dose right first time. I also felt Clomid would be this magic pill, and was really disappointed when it didn't work. But, don't worry there are other drugs that will work for you. Gonal f which I'm using, is actually the same drug they use for IVF. But they use a lower dose so they get one to three follicles, whereas when I did IVF I got 21! That's why I would try IUI first. You'll be on the same drug, but it is less intensive. Sorry, it's a lot to take in. I hope I haven't confused you. 

What day did they scan you to one the first cycle before abandoning it? What day are you on now?

X


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Excellent thank you, it sounds like you are very much like me in my situation.
They scanned me on cycle 1 days 9,12,14 but there was absolutely no growth so they said I would have to wait til day 49 before they could prescribe meds to bring on the bleed. I ended up going to day 50 until I had a bleed then could start round 2. Same situation, got the meds slightly earlier so I should come on in the next few days so around day 46 ish. 
I don't even mind if it takes a few minutes the of working out the doses for the injectables if I could see the light at the end of the tunnel. 
Another 2 people I know posted on the internet yesterday that they were pregnant. I feel like it is every single female I know! I guess it will make it even more special when it's my turn! 
Ahhhh it sounds really promising with yours this month , you will have to keep me updated on your progress. 
I am hoping if this month doesn't work they get me in for an appointment pretty quickly to get going on the next round.xxx


----------



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

You should ask to be put on Letrozole instead. I do not ovulate naturally and have PCOS, Letrozole has made me ovulate all four times I have taken it, AND with more than one follicle, when Clomid would not. And with NO side effects! Letrozole is actually more widely prescribed at some clinics because it works for more people than Clomid they are finding!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh so since last posting on this thread I have been told that I have indeed ovulated somewhere between day 14 and 21. There is no show of AF yet (currently day 31) took plenty of HPT's and all negative. No idea what my body is doing!
Xxx


----------

